# body repair dimensions



## alperileri (Dec 3, 2010)

hi guys..
do you have body repair dimensions for Audi S3 / A3 ?

something like this : 

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq280/afazz65/Reference/rDSCN0968.jpg


----------

